# Do you match finger nail and toe nail polish or not?



## elinm_85

I'm curious what the general opinion is on matching finger nails with toe nails


----------



## Love Of My Life

In the summer I usually do but in the winter usually not.


----------



## 880

I don’t wear polish on my nails bc I hate getting manicures.

i tend to wear dark gray or neutral beige for a pedicure

even when I got manicures regularly, I haven’t matched since the 1990s. Then it wasn’t an exact match but rather French manicure and neutral pedicure


----------



## LilMissCutie

I don't match. I will get colors that compliment each other.


----------



## Mimmy

Sometimes I match, other times I wear colors that complement each other.


----------



## sdkitty

I always wear sheer light colors and hands and I vary toes with brighter colors


----------



## Miarta

Most of the time I have French pedicure and whatever I feel for mani.


----------



## lill_canele

I've realized that nude colors don't look great on my feet, so I generally choose to opt for a color for my pedicure.

If I'm in the mood I'll match my finger nails to my toe nails. If I can't be bothered, I'll go with a nude for finger nails.


----------



## elinm_85

As for myself, I don't recall my fingers and toes ever matching, but I wouldn't mind it though lmao


----------



## Brittnee89

I typically like to match my manicure and pedicure, but the last two times I've gotten them done, I haven't.


----------



## martinlily

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Piercedpapi

New to this whole thing but yes

Thus far they do match


----------



## opensesame

I never match. I don’t get manicures but I always go for bold pedicures.


----------



## Katinahat

I hate looking at my feet without polish but I’m lazy so the same shade stays on for ages and I just add more when needed. Polish on fingers just doesn’t last - too much gardening - so I only have it occasionally. 

On holiday I definitely coordinate but don’t match.


----------



## jaskg144

Yes    they are both always baby pink. I have had baby pink nails for 3 years now.


----------



## Mariapia

Never.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Never. I enjoy having different colors!


----------

